# Duck Blind



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

Getting close to finishing it. Just have to complete the door end and then the hard work of getting it loaded on the trailer begins.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

More like mansion lol. Nice job.


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hilton blind! All your missing is a big screen and a stripper pole


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments. (or I like to think the Hilton blind was a compliment. :smile

Figured if I was going to take the time, effort and $$$ to build a blind, might as well make it to last.


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

do you get breakfast in bed in this thing. Nice looking blind looks like it took alot work. Well done fine job!!


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll test it out for you and make sure it works!


----------



## water turkey2 (Nov 30, 2009)

bigger than my first apartment


----------



## THEPISTONHEAD (May 7, 2009)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

You plan on selling hot dogs or any concessions out of that thing??


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

That looks good! I take it that the doors just prop up like a hood on a car? Don't see it but wanted to also ask if your considering or have planned out adding something to keep the guns upright before you get it into gods country.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Bury it. Add a set of stairs.


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

Can you give us coordinates on where it ends up? You know, so we can drive by and make sure no one is hunting out of it


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Kinda reminds me of the ones sold by Paul Sullivan (if yall ever heard of Paul's Pond)...

http://www.aerooutdoors.com/pr/DDnstructions2011v2.pdf


----------



## wing_buster87 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

281 and 87 y'all are cracking me up! I wasn't gonna say anything but ya...


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

fin&feather said:


> That looks good! I take it that the doors just prop up like a hood on a car? Don't see it but wanted to also ask if your considering or have planned out adding something to keep the guns upright before you get it into gods country.


The blind is going up in the woods in Leon County on family land.

Here is a pic of the door and kayak paddle holders that have been re-purposed.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

We are just giving you a hard time plhsurfer... It will be fine in the woods!! We just laugh at the guys who build 6 ft tall blinds on the coast when surrounding cover is no more the 2.5 ft tall...

Hope you get a chance to kill some ducks outta it! If for whatever reason it doesn't work out, just remeber you could always sell it to a carnival...


----------



## wing_buster87 (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah were just jerking your chain buddy! Looks like u put a lot of time and effort into building that thing.. Looks great! Good news is is that its made entirely out of wood so if the ducks start flaring after the first day of season, you can always just cover it with diesel and burn it to the ground...


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

I was going to ask what kind of field you are planning on putting that thing in. If it was rice stuble or marsh flats I was going to tell you to stock up on chicken from the store cause you aint gonna kill a duck out of it!!!! But tucked in some cover in the woods, that is gonna be a cadillac!!


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

Mojo281 said:


> We are just giving you a hard time plhsurfer... It will be fine in the woods!! We just laugh at the guys who build 6 ft tall blinds on the coast when surrounding cover is no more the 2.5 ft tall...
> 
> Hope you get a chance to kill some ducks outta it! If for whatever reason it doesn't work out, just remeber you could always sell it to a carnival...


Carnival, nah... a place for me and the dog to live in when the twins get a little older.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

Shoot through mesh?


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 said:


> Shoot through mesh?


I was wondering the same.... I think this blind could be good in the RIGHT application.... It is big, but can be hidden if placed in the right spot! I am all for comfort!


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Have a place for the dog to exit, a platform to return, set it in place and cover it up!

Ya'll done good...


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

The frame and mesh are actually hinged along the bottom and is pushed out when it's time to take 'em. There is now a rope that travels thru the pulley at the top and to the frame/mesh in order to reset after shooting. 

It is being placed in heavy woods on a 3 acre slough. Don't worry it will fit right in and is being brushed in this weekend.

The dog platform was added after transport as it wouldn't have fit on the trailer we had.


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

plhsurfer said:


> The frame and mesh are actually hinged along the bottom and is pushed out when it's time to take 'em. There is now a rope that travels thru the pulley at the top and to the frame/mesh in order to reset after shooting.
> 
> It is being placed in heavy woods on a 3 acre slough. Don't worry it will fit right in and is being brushed in this weekend.
> 
> The dog platform was added after transport as it wouldn't have fit on the trailer we had.


Typo in the size of the slough.. 38 acres


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

I was in leon this weekend, no birds on our ponds just yet. Good luck its looking great


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

post up pictures when you get her brushed up. very nice work.


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

I wanna see pics of it setup already!


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Casa de patos
(house of the Ducks)


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

Don't have any pics of it in place yet, will post up some when I do.



Named it .... "The Ducks Nuts"


----------

